

Group Wants Mattel to Recall a Newborn Bouncy Chair With Built-in iPad Holder - emur
http://allthingsd.com/20131210/group-wants-mattel-to-recall-a-newborn-bouncy-chair-with-built-in-ipad-holder/

======
emur
world is moving to fast ..

